# Drivers seem to still be using the "spoofing" location hack to obtain the best spots



## BurgerTiime

The next time you request a ride through Uber, you might wind up waiting longer than expected.

http://www.wcpo.com/longform/phantom-uber-drivers-not-where-they-appear-to-be


----------



## redd38

The cars you see on the map before you request a ride are not necessarily real. Just because you see a car on that map doesn't mean a car is there, either physical or through spoofing.


----------



## BurgerTiime

redd38 said:


> The cars you see on the map before you request a ride are not necessarily real. Just because you see a car on that map doesn't mean a car is there, either physical or through spoofing.


We know uber uses this tactic in high profile areas to make it seem reliable, evade law enforcement and protect drivers. But if Uber makes the statement they had to deactivate a few drivers, its possible they're using a computer connected via phone to bypass Uber's spoofing detection process. Pokémon developers showed how this process is possible and seem the same method is achieved using driver profile.


----------



## redd38

I don't doubt that there are spoofers, I'm just saying every phantom car you see isn't due to spoofing.


----------



## ginseng41

While I understand why drivers would do this, I can't see why uber would and think that for the most part, it would be bad for drivers by lowering surge. I know that I log off and go home once I see too many cars online and I assume passengers get pissed if they see a bunch of cars nearby but have to wait for one to come from a greater distance


----------



## massageuber

ginseng41 said:


> While I understand why drivers would do this, I can't see why uber would and think that for the most part, it would be bad for drivers by lowering surge. I know that I log off and go home once I see too many cars online and I assume passengers get pissed if they see a bunch of cars nearby but have to wait for one to come from a greater distance


Yeah but who is the rider going to punish uber or the drivers


----------



## ginseng41

Both ratings and alternative transportation methods


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Lol, he speaks the truth, the app ****s up with the GPS so much, it's close to impossible to determine if it's spoof or the app.

Uber scans the phones for spoofing apps, they detect rooted phones, I think all GPS spoofers I know off do not work and get detected quickly.

Did the author of that piece happen to think that maybe he is witnessing jumpers? He should write a piece about that.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Oh and BTW, someone should ridicule their investigation, are they even aware that you can't request ubers right next to you? That never worked for me when trying to rig rides unless the area was 100% empty, How are they sure they requested the uber in that location and not another one coming from afar as the one they are standing next to will disappear, did they have enough brain matter to check with 2 apps if the "ghost car" disappeared since it was booked?

How can people make asses out of themselves on national TV with these "investigations"?
No wonder those drivers looked freaked out.


----------



## Jagent

It's not drivers spoofing. It's Uber using fake ants. I've been posting about it for months. The ants on the rider app are about 50% fake.


----------



## Brooklyn

Instead of people complaining about this why don't the drivers complain that sometimes the closest car doesn't receive the trip because Uber tries to push good rides to new drivers?


----------



## BurgerTiime

Jagent said:


> It's not drivers spoofing. It's Uber using fake ants. I've been posting about it for months. The ants on the rider app are about 50% fake.


Drivers have been spoofing, it goes way back to jail breaking in the early years.
Uber put in place jailbreak detection and would give you a pop-up warning and wouldn't allow you to sign on.








If you have a dev account, which Apple made much easier so it would open the minds of younger developers (and free now) you can connect your phone and put it in DFU mode:
https://recomhub.com/blog/how-to-enable-developer-mode-on-iphone-and-ipad-in-ios-10/
This would bypass any detection method and would require a link and laptop/pc. Once the location is spoofed, a request is accepted and phone is taken out of DFU mode (the car would disappear) and placed into regular operations (and car would reappear) showing actual location.


----------



## Jagent

BurgerTiime said:


> Drivers have been spoofing, it goes way back to jail breaking in the early years.
> Uber put in place jailbreak detection and would give you a pop-up warning and wouldn't allow you to sign on.
> If you have a dev account, which Apple made much easier so it would open the minds of younger developers (and free now) you can connect your phone and put it in DFU mode:
> https://recomhub.com/blog/how-to-enable-developer-mode-on-iphone-and-ipad-in-ios-10/
> This would bypass any detection method and would require a link and laptop/pc. Once the location is spoofed, a request is accepted and phone is taken out of DFU mode (the car would disappear) and placed into regular operations (and car would reappear) showing actual location.


There is no reason to spoof being in my neighborhood. It never surges. There are rarely any requests here. I don't even work in my neighborhood any longer. The ants were fake Uber ants.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Jagent said:


> There is no reason to spoof being in my neighborhood. It never surges. There are rarely any requests here. I don't even work in my neighborhood any longer. The ants were fake Uber ants.


Many reasons to spoof; if you can sit inside a coffee shop where your car is allowed to park while you spoof a popular location where your not allowed to park or it costs $$ to sit and wait. Surge or not, it can be used to your advantage.


----------



## Jagent

BurgerTiime said:


> Many reasons to spoof; if you can sit inside a coffee shop where your car is allowed to park while you spoof a popular location where your not allowed to park or it costs $$ to sit and wait. Surge or not, it can be used to your advantage.


Dude, you would have to be mentally deranged to spoof your location to my neighborhood. And you're trying to make me believe that four people did it at the same time.


----------



## BurgerTiime

What are you talking about? Who said anything about doing it in your neighborhood? Just so you know. It's very common in places to have multiple drivers spoofing due to the people with knowledge charge for the ability and word gets out. Drivers will do anything and pay for any sort of advantage. This is nothing new at all. In San Francisco drivers were paying up to $800 a device. 


Jagent said:


> Dude, you would have to be mentally deranged to spoof your location to my neighborhood. And you're trying to make me believe that four people did it at the same time.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

lol you spoofers are working way too hard, this job isn't that hard, the only reason I can imagine to spoof would be airport pickups


----------



## d0n

LOLOLOL.

How do they expect them to crack down on people using different architectures?

Didn't I write something about going back in time and stopping someone from creating something? Yeah, those are their odds to stop anything.

The guy who wrote the article is a tool who can't even conduct a test correctly.

--Holy shit I requested an uber right next to me and the car teleported--

Maybe if you ****ing knew how the system worked, you'd be able to tell how that happened.


----------



## dirtylee

Spoofing is only worth it with Airport FIFO. Too cumbersome to use regularly for any other situation.


----------



## Strange Fruit

redd38 said:


> The cars you see on the map before you request a ride are not necessarily real. Just because you see a car on that map doesn't mean a car is there, either physical or through spoofing.


TRue, yet you obviously didn't read before replying.


Jagent said:


> It's not drivers spoofing. It's Uber using fake ants. I've been posting about it for months. The ants on the rider app are about 50% fake.


You realize both phenomenons can exist in the same world?


----------



## nickd8775

It's hard to detect spoofers. People spoof for Pokémon Go all the time and if they're smart they don't get banned. In fact, that game encouraged people to develop GPS spoofing apps that are hard to detect, which could also be used for Uber.


----------



## Chrisdrhjh

Ubers blocked mock gps apps since the dawn of time. Lyft no, 2 months ago, before androids silly update, i could spoof my gps on my droid and get pings. Didnt help though lol still got crap rides, just had to drive further to pick them up lol. 


Fake GPS Location PRO (its free). I still use it but strictly for tinder and stalking uses.... U need to enable dev mode on ur droid to enable mock location. Then disable high accuracy, set ur location settings to gps only. (No wifi or cell) then turn on ur mock app, include an (reasonable) altitude and walking speed in the settings. 

BUUUTTTT

Now with the latest droid update, any app that requests your phones navigator on enabledHighAccuracy it will force u to change the setting from gps only to use wifi and cell.....
Lyft u can still mock location, but they (lyft) will have access to other location data and it would be very easy to catch and deactivate.




Free Apple dev license??? Mine cost $100.... just to have the Apple store mafia reject my apps ...


----------



## bigdreamslittlemoney

Here in NY you are never where you appear to be the GPS bounces like a your in midtown and financial district. Airports are another kinda fun with no signals at terminals 1 & 2 and 8


----------



## JDoey

There ARE definitely spoofers, I met a guy who was spoofing at the airport. He was on an android, and had a fake gps app.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Lol, this got featured?

I foresee a ton of tutorials getting posted, UP.net wants to watch Uber burn hahahah.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jagent said:


> Dude, you would have to be mentally deranged to spoof your location to my neighborhood. And you're trying to make me believe that four people did it at the same time.


What does this has to do with you or your home location?
Location spoofing is real - drivers do it for lots of 'good' reasons.


----------



## Jermin8r89

redd38 said:


> I don't doubt that there are spoofers, I'm just saying every phantom car you see isn't due to spoofing.


It could also be internet lag? Ive had that on occasions when i order an uber itll show its not moveing then 2 mins later its almost here when i clearly see im in a dead zone


----------



## Tippy711

I can believe Uber people featured this post. If they set up in such a good area, why aren't there more ants in each screenshot?


----------



## elelegido

Lol, this is not fraud, it's misrepresentation of a service on offer. Which is something Uber does every day. I don't know why Uber would be upset about it. Pot/Kettle.


----------



## JJS

In the TOS you gree to not do it. In my market (Seattle) we have a limo company that spoofs there drivers outside of the queue and they are catching all of the Plus rides. There is no way to park in the area the vehicle is located. I tend to ping them and send them to the garage and pray I get a request as I am in a legal spot just east of them. It is frustrating realizing what they are doing. 

We used to have spoofers that would put their vehicles on top of a building and ping out before the rest of us would get a request. Watch the car slide across the map land on the building then disappear and watch them drive past you to the terminal. I know how to do it and value my job so I don't. I just hunt more effectively. If you are doing this right you should not be sitting around... FWIW 

The same folks have another location they are using to catch the cruise pax.


----------



## Trebor

redd38 said:


> The cars you see on the map before you request a ride are not necessarily real. Just because you see a car on that map doesn't mean a car is there, either physical or through spoofing.


Exactly. The cars on the uber app have always been fake. Recently though, I have been able to track a coupe of cars down. Their reasoning behind this is plain stupid.

"When we were connected with her car for a ride, it took about five minutes for her to drive to the location."

5 FREAKIN MINUTES AND RIDERS ARE COMPLAINING! My gosh, I would of been pissed off if I was that driver.

and how do you know it was her car sitting there specifically? Does the rider app show license plate numbers now?

This article got those 3 drivers deactivated and chances are those drivers were doing the right thing. Just because uber deactivates you does not mean they have valid reason to. Uber probably did not even "investigate".

Anyhow, I tried using that fake gps crap about 6 months ago and it does not work. Uber app tells me I am using a false location and I must turn it off in order to log in.

I suppose there is always a way though. Any driver faking their location should be deactivated since I can not.



d0n said:


> LOLOLOL.
> 
> How do they expect them to crack down on people using different architectures?
> 
> Didn't I write something about going back in time and stopping someone from creating something? Yeah, those are their odds to stop anything.
> 
> The guy who wrote the article is a tool who can't even conduct a test correctly.
> 
> --Holy shit I requested an uber right next to me and the car teleported--
> 
> Maybe if you &%[email protected]!*ing knew how the system worked, you'd be able to tell how that happened.


lol, not to mention he probably has a crappy rating for asking why it took 5 minutes for you to arrive. Crappy rating means drivers are skipping you.


----------



## Trebor

If you want to join me in emailing Steve Chamraz, simply click on his name in the article and it will take you to his email. I also cc'd the newsdesk so his subordinates can have a good laugh. 

"Steve,
Although there is no doubt in my mind there is a way for drivers to spoof locations, I think you may of jumped the gun so to speak on those drivers that you reported to Uber. Uber has been known to deactivate drivers without cause (there are numerous lawsuits, a simple google search would not be too hard to find some examples). So don't take comfort in knowing you did the right thing.

First of all, as a driver, I admit, I have tried to use one of these fake gps programs. I went to the google play store and downloaded a couple of them, all of them were detected by the Uber app and I was told I had to turn them off in order to log in. Other drivers have told me you have to jailbreak your phone, use cache cleaners, etc. Too much work for someone like myself who is not that tech savvy. Not to mention, if Uber can tell me to log off, surly they can see I am using it right? Anyways, was your driver tech savvy?

Anyhow, your test is flawed. In case you did not know, those cars on the uber app have been phantom cars for sometime. Look up "greyball" If you were a investigative reporter, you should of been able to figure this out. Recently, I admit, I have been able to find a couple of cars using the rider app, but there is a bit of a delay (probably for our privacy).

One of the biggest problems with your theory is that the car you se eon the app is the one your going to get. The uber app alerts the closest driver. That driver has 15 seconds to decide if they want to take your ride or not. We can see your approximate pickup location and your rating. Since you were a complete ass wipe and told the driver who was 5 minutes away "What took you so long"? I am willing to bet you treat all of your drivers like they are the gum on the bottom of your shoe. It usually takes close to 5 minutes for me to get to you, especially when you consider traffic, lights and signs. Because its likely you are a complete jerk to your drivers, I am willing to bet you have a pretty low rider rating. (yes we rate you). Many drivers like myself, ignore low rated riders since they are genuinely a ******. At this point, drivers who pick you up or typically newer drivers who do not understand that its okay to ignore pings and thus these newer drivers probably had no clue you can spoof your gps.

What you should investigate is the way uber treats its drivers. Find those drivers again and ask them if Uber even contacted them before deactivating them."


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Trebor said:


> If you want to join me in emailing Steve Chamraz, simply click on his name in the article and it will take you to his email. I also cc'd the newsdesk so his subordinates can have a good laugh.
> 
> "Steve,
> Although there is no doubt in my mind there is a way for drivers to spoof locations, I think you may of jumped the gun so to speak on those drivers that you reported to Uber. Uber has been known to deactivate drivers without cause (there are numerous lawsuits, a simple google search would not be too hard to find some examples). So don't take comfort in knowing you did the right thing.
> 
> First of all, as a driver, I admit, I have tried to use one of these fake gps programs. I went to the google play store and downloaded a couple of them, all of them were detected by the Uber app and I was told I had to turn them off in order to log in. Other drivers have told me you have to jailbreak your phone, use cache cleaners, etc. Too much work for someone like myself who is not that tech savvy. Not to mention, if Uber can tell me to log off, surly they can see I am using it right? Anyways, was your driver tech savvy?
> 
> Anyhow, your test is flawed. In case you did not know, those cars on the uber app have been phantom cars for sometime. Look up "greyball" If you were a investigative reporter, you should of been able to figure this out. Recently, I admit, I have been able to find a couple of cars using the rider app, but there is a bit of a delay (probably for our privacy).
> 
> One of the biggest problems with your theory is that the car you se eon the app is the one your going to get. The uber app alerts the closest driver. That driver has 15 seconds to decide if they want to take your ride or not. We can see your approximate pickup location and your rating. Since you were a complete ass wipe and told the driver who was 5 minutes away "What took you so long"? I am willing to bet you treat all of your drivers like they are the gum on the bottom of your shoe. It usually takes close to 5 minutes for me to get to you, especially when you consider traffic, lights and signs. Because its likely you are a complete jerk to your drivers, I am willing to bet you have a pretty low rider rating. (yes we rate you). Many drivers like myself, ignore low rated riders since they are genuinely a ******. At this point, drivers who pick you up or typically newer drivers who do not understand that its okay to ignore pings and thus these newer drivers probably had no clue you can spoof your gps.
> 
> What you should investigate is the way uber treats its drivers. Find those drivers again and ask them if Uber even contacted them before deactivating them."


Next headline, reporter ruins Uber driver's lives with mediocre testing, drivers sue news network.


----------



## Trebor

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Next headline, reporter ruins Uber driver's lives with mediocre testing, drivers sue news network.


These drivers should sue the news network. Honestly, it pisses me off. I sincerely doubt these drivers were spoofing.

I did get a reply from him..

It should be noted he has a fairly high rider rating of 4.93.

Pretty sure I made him look for his rating. =)










What I did miss on my email to him was.. "You should try to request a ride while in a Uber vehicle and see if you get that driver on the first try." I am replying to him now.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Trebor said:


> These drivers should sue the news network. Honestly, it pisses me off. I sincerely doubt these drivers were spoofing.
> 
> I did get a reply from him..
> 
> It should be noted he has a fairly high rider rating of 4.93.
> 
> Pretty sure I made him look for his rating. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did miss on my email to him was.. "You should try to request a ride while in a Uber vehicle and see if you get that driver on the first try." I am replying to him now.


Just tell him old people cannot spoof today because it requires tech knowledge.

His test was flawed because he requested a driver and assumed the car that vanished was the car that came from afar when in reality he just lost sight of all the other cars and saw his driver coming from the other side, Uber doesn;t often match drivers right next to passengers because their system rigs rides and looks for heading.

The way he gets to confirm he got that driver is by opening another app with another account and checking if the ghost car was still there, if he still sees the car that guy better retract what he said.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

I spoof my location every single day and I don't need any special software to do it. I use it at the airport while I am at McDonald's having breakfast or lunch or getting a car wash or going by Costco to see what food samples they are handing out or taking my wife to the mall or getting an oil change. I don't see anything wrong with this as I am in the exact same queue as every other driver and I have to wait the exact same amount of time as they do to get a ride. I just don't have to be sitting in that miserable lot with a bunch of folks willing to start a fist fight over a parking space (Yes, there have been fights, drivers and their cars have been hit by moving cars and at least one driver pulled a gun on another). If you can do this and maintain your sanity and not cheat anyone out of anything I don't see what possible harm you are doing. Even if you have to pick a location where you were but are not now, I don't see an issue. Ask the OP if the location jumped very far. In reading the post I don't believe that to be the case. That means the driver set himself up at a busy location but that location did not allow him to park. He drove a block or 2 away where he could park and he waited for a request. That's certainly something I would do in a similar situation and the rider is not negatively impacted in any way.


----------



## darkshy77

redd38 said:


> I don't doubt that there are spoofers, I'm just saying every phantom car you see isn't due to spoofing.


In my area subs of Houston it will show 5 cars request a trip the 5 min wait goes to 10+...


----------



## UberDez

Before my market got the fifo lot and rematch I use to spoof at the airport to get return rides instead of adding to congestion by circling the terminals waiting for a ride. Now it's not worth it , waste of time and energy .


----------



## Millio007

Yea Dumb Article Uber now connects to 8 closest drivers. Also the driver it connects you 2 is probably matched up with destination filter and not the closet driver.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

Those cars were in Uber hell mode. They were summoned by travesty kalenik from the pit of hell to fulfill his blood pact with Satan. Goldman Sachs required this of every Corp after they crashed the world economy in 2008.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Trebor said:


> These drivers should sue the news network. Honestly, it pisses me off. I sincerely doubt these drivers were spoofing.
> 
> I did get a reply from him..
> 
> It should be noted he has a fairly high rider rating of 4.93.
> 
> Pretty sure I made him look for his rating. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did miss on my email to him was.. "You should try to request a ride while in a Uber vehicle and see if you get that driver on the first try." I am replying to him now.


I wouldn't waste your time, he's already written you off since you were a jerk in your email. I worked in news for 10 years, I'm surprised he even took the time to respond to you


----------



## TedInTampa

A few days ago, I was at the airport, but was showing .5 mile west...then when I reset my phone, I was 12 miles away in St Pete! I moved 40 feet in the parking garage and was suddenly back at the airport, and in the back of the que.

So, sometimes we are spoofed without knowing it.


----------



## TBone

It could be spoofing but the cars are not real for a very good reason...imo. 
So let's say some crazy rider is all mad at Uber and wants to harm a driver. He goes to the location and nobody is there. He doesn't want to request a real ride because he may get caught.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Trebor said:


> These drivers should sue the news network. Honestly, it pisses me off. I sincerely doubt these drivers were spoofing.


While I, on the other hand, have absolutely no doubt that the drivers in the article were spoofing their location - just as they do here.


----------



## Bean

It really doesn't matter if the cars in the article were spoofing or not. The point is that drivers _are _spoofing and everyone should be aware of it. The article accomplished that goal.

Considering these were UberBlack drivers I would think it'd be pretty easy to narrow things down to which driver was doing what.


----------



## REX HAVOC

I had a pax tell me tonight about a LYFT driver who accepted her ride request at the Airport and then called to tell her that he was 10 minutes away and asked if she would wait for him to get there and drop off his passengers at the airport.

She ended up canceling the ride but she didn't understand how he could get pinged if he was 10 minutes away. I hadn't thought about this at the time so I was a loss for an explanation. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Tripwire

Uber advertises on one of the GPS Spoofing apps.

GPS Spoofing is a simple time management tool from a driver perspective.

PAX can use it to screw us, so screw them, they should get a warning.

The real people this IDIOT should be exposing are the Select Queue Scammers. 

His special little snowflake mentality that all work should be fair, even, "I don't know how to adapt or learn" welp. Get another profession or quit *****ing. 

Screw that guy, try getting shafted out of hundreds of dollars each week by the Scammers. 

I'm pissed and better stop so I don't get banned again. But **** him


----------



## Bean

Tripwire said:


> Uber advertises on one of the GPS Spoofing apps.
> 
> GPS Spoofing is a simple time management tool from a driver perspective.
> 
> PAX can use it to screw us, so screw them, they should get a warning.
> 
> The real people this IDIOT should be exposing are the Select Queue Scammers.
> 
> His special little snowflake mentality that all work should be fair, even, "I don't know how to adapt or learn" welp. Get another profession or quit *****ing.
> 
> Screw that guy, try getting shafted out of hundreds of dollars each week by the Scammers.
> 
> I'm pissed and better stop so I don't get banned again. But &%[email protected]!* him


So wait, the drivers who are getting screwed by the GPS Spoofers are idiots for not adapting.
But when it's you getting screwed by Select Queue Scammers, you're the one that gets pissed?

Wow, just wow..


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

REX HAVOC said:


> I had a pax tell me tonight about a LYFT driver who accepted her ride request at the Airport and then called to tell her that he was 10 minutes away and asked if she would wait for him to get there and drop off his passengers at the airport.
> 
> She ended up canceling the ride but she didn't understand how he could get pinged if he was 10 minutes away. I hadn't thought about this at the time so I was a loss for an explanation. Now it all makes sense.


The part of the story she did not tell you was that the driver first asked where she was going. When he found out she was taking a short trip or going where he would end up with a long ride back without a pax, he made up a story about being 10 minutes away. She fell for it and cancelled as he hoped she would. Now he will still be in the queue and cherry pick his next ride as well. It's a shame, but nearly every full time driver I see in the TNC lot are calling the rider before leaving the lot.


----------



## UberDez

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The part of the story she did not tell you was that the driver first asked where she was going. When he found out she was taking a short trip or going where he would end up with a long ride back without a pax, he made up a story about being 10 minutes away. She fell for it and cancelled as he hoped she would. Now he will still be in the queue and cherry pick his next ride as well. It's a shame, but nearly every full time driver I see in the TNC lot are calling the rider before leaving the lot.


If you're waiting hours for a ride I don't blame people for screening rides. If I waited in an airport queue better bet I'd be calling and screening rides. It's business


----------



## Trebor

Michael - Cleveland said:


> While I, on the other hand, have absolutely no doubt that the drivers in the article were spoofing their location - just as they do here.


But the chances of him finding 3 drivers that quickly that are spoofing their locations are slim. I am assuming he probably hung out with the driver less than an hour. Location spoofing is NOT that widespread. He failed to mention how many rides he requested compared to how many spoofers he caught. If he said he requested 20 rides and found 3 spoofers, then thats legit.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

redd38 said:


> The cars you see on the map before you request a ride are not necessarily real. Just because you see a car on that map doesn't mean a car is there, either physical or through spoofing.


I use to do spoffing. It generally isnt that effective becuase atleast 4/5 uber cars on the map are fake.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Lol, he speaks the truth, the app &%[email protected]!*s up with the GPS so much, it's close to impossible to determine if it's spoof or the app.
> 
> Uber scans the phones for spoofing apps, they detect rooted phones, I think all GPS spoofers I know off do not work and get detected quickly.
> 
> Did the author of that piece happen to think that maybe he is witnessing jumpers? He should write a piece about that.


That is nonsense. Uber cant detect any decent spoofing app with any of there updates and they can never detect the great spoofing apps.


----------



## Trebor

Chauffeur_James said:


> I wouldn't waste your time, he's already written you off since you were a jerk in your email. I worked in news for 10 years, I'm surprised he even took the time to respond to you


I realize this and do not expect a reply from him. Only to make him think. Of course, he could of already blocked my email address.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The part of the story she did not tell you was that the driver first asked where she was going. When he found out she was taking a short trip or going where he would end up with a long ride back without a pax, he made up a story about being 10 minutes away. She fell for it and cancelled as he hoped she would. Now he will still be in the queue and cherry pick his next ride as well. It's a shame, but nearly every full time driver I see in the TNC lot are calling the rider before leaving the lot.


I live about 15 minutes from IAH. When I fly in I most always say I am headed to Katy when someone calls me asking about a destination. Works like a charm every time. When I get into their car and they start the trip. I'm like, "Change of plans, did you get my new address"? Their reactions are usually pretty priceless and come with a 1 star. If they keep a straight face and don't complain, they get a 5 star and a $10 tip.


----------



## More Cowbell

What a joke. Article complains drivers are cheating & breaking rules by spoofing gps. 

While contracted with Uber that has countless lawsuits for underhanded BS, whose operating motto from top down is breaking the rules. 

Which serve countless pax, with some who cheat by waiting out surges, never tip, nonsense driver reviews & bogus claims to reduce fares. 

Phhht.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

BurgerTiime said:


> The next time you request a ride through Uber, you might wind up waiting longer than expected.
> 
> http://www.wcpo.com/longform/phantom-uber-drivers-not-where-they-appear-to-be
> 
> As the Milwaukee-based TMJ4 discovered on the streets of Milwaukee, some Uber drivers are not where they appear to be.
> 
> One frustrated driver for the ride-sharing app is convinced some of his competitors are cheating the system.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money," said Uber driver J'Gai Starks.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money."
> 
> -J'Gai Starks,
> Uber driver
> Starks said that competition over the prime spots to pick up rides has enticed dishonest Uber drivers to fake their locations on the app.
> 
> This allows an Uber driver to appear in the app some place it is not, such as in a no-parking zone outside a hotel.
> 
> Starks said he noticed this happening in late 2016 and complained to Uber about those phantom vehicles.
> 
> "These guys had their icons in places I couldn't be. So I had to ask [Uber] what's up with this," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'Gai Starks invited the I-TEAM along for a ride to see Uber drivers appearing to alter their locations within the Uber app.
> According to online forums and chat rooms frequented by Uber drivers, a smartphone can run software that fakes or "spoofs" a driver's location in the ride sharing app.
> 
> Spoofing can make a driver appear to be in a prime parking spot in a busy part of town while they could be parked at home, miles away.
> 
> That allows dishonest drivers to cheat the Uber system that pairs potential riders with the closest available cars.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson confirmed spoofing is an issue, though she said it is not widespread.
> 
> Still, a handful of drivers faking their locations can take valuable rides away from those who play by the rules.
> 
> Over a two-day period, TMJ4 found three Uber drivers who were nowhere near where the app said they should be.
> 
> Outside the Johnson Controls offices on Jefferson Street, we encountered the driver of a phantom Mercedes.
> 
> For 20 minutes, we watched as the Uber app showed her car in a no parking zone outside the building's front door.
> 
> That entire time, there was no vehicle where the app said one would be.
> 
> When we were connected with her car for a ride, it took about five minutes for her to drive to the location.
> 
> Asked why it took so long for her to arrive, she responded "I was around the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Uber app showed a black car parked on the median of Layton Avenue, just north of the airport, there was no car fitting that description anywhere near that location. When the app paired us with that car for a ride, the vehicle icon suddenly jumped from Layton to a location on Whitnall Avenue.
> Another phantom Uber was repeatedly appearing in the median of Layton Avenue, just north of Mitchell International Airport.
> 
> When we matched with that Lincoln Town Car for a ride, it vanished from the median and re-appeared several blocks north of Layton Avenue.
> 
> That driver blamed the app.
> 
> "Sometimes it's stuck," he said.
> 
> When challenged as to why the app would have "stuck" him in that location for three days straight, he replied "I don't know."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An UberBlack appeared to be parked in a no parking zone just west of the intersection of Chicago Street and Broadway in Milwaukee's Third Ward. However, when the Uber app paired us with that vehicle for a ride, the icon jumped five blocks east and started driving toward our locaiton.
> A third phantom Uber appeared to be in a no parking zone near the corner of Chicago Street and Broadway in the Third Ward.
> 
> When summoned for a ride, the Cadillac SUV vanished from its location on the screen and re-appeared five blocks to the east.
> 
> The driver said what we just watched happen did not occur.
> 
> He blamed the app for putting him in a prime spot blocks away from his true location.
> 
> Presented with information on all three of these phantom drivers, Uber took a closer look.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter," a spokesperson said.
> 
> While the company would not confirm specific details about the drivers we encountered, Uber said several Milwaukee drivers have been "deactivated" recently for violating terms of service related to the Uber app.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter."
> 
> -Uber spokesperson
> The spokesperson said spoofing a GPS location would violate Uber guidelines and could result in a driver being banned from Uber.
> 
> "We're constantly working on ways and tools to combat fraud and have many safeguards in place to prevent it," she said.
> 
> To J'Gai Starks, who first complained about suspected spoofing in December, that response was overdue.
> 
> "It seems like they're not worried," he said. "I don't know if they're not worried or the process to do something is just too slow."
> 
> Uber encourages all passengers to report suspicious activity by drivers, including possible location spoofing.
> 
> To file a report, visit the Uber website.


I would definitely do this. Anyone know how to get it?


----------



## tee hee

well time to learn how to spoof my phone.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I would definitely do this. Anyone know how to get it?


What kind of phone do you have ? I would recommend using the paid version of fakegps. The free version works as well however the paid version only cost a few dollars you have it for life and is military grade. Aslong as you follow the directions you will never get caught. Where as if you have the free version you could get caught if uber were to update there systems beyond Pokemon Go's(very unlikely btw)


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> What kind of phone do you have ? I would recommend using the paid version of fakegps. The free version works as well however the paid version only cost a few dollars you have it for life and is military grade. Aslong as you follow the directions you will never get caught. Where as if you have the free version you could get caught if uber were to update there systems beyond Pokemon Go's(very unlikely btw)


Ahh too risky for me right now. Maybe if I can get another job.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Trebor said:


> But the chances of him finding 3 drivers that quickly that are spoofing their locations are slim.


I can find more location spoofers nearly anytime of the day or night at the airport - and anytime there is a concert or sports event letting out in downtown... any Fri/Sat night in the warehouse district. You're making all kinds of assumptions. I'm not. Those who spoof their location, do not generally speak about it. See _The First Rule of Fight Club_.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Ahh too risky for me right now. Maybe if I can get another job.


I spoofed my location for over a year and was never caught, no matter hoe ridiculoe I would get for fun. The one day I was bored put my location very far away and mess with people than canceled on three people for the $5 fee. Honestly I dont even think uber eoukd deactive you for spoofing your location.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Trebor said:


> But the chances of him finding 3 drivers that quickly that are spoofing their locations are slim. I am assuming he probably hung out with the driver less than an hour. Location spoofing is NOT that widespread. He failed to mention how many rides he requested compared to how many spoofers he caught. If he said he requested 20 rides and found 3 spoofers, then thats legit.


No this is what's called a sweeps piece. They had better graphics for the story which in a local market is a dead giveaway for a sweeps story. Which means he probably had a month or so to put this story together.


----------



## More Cowbell

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I can find more location spoofers nearly anytime of the day or night at the airport - and anytime there is a concert or sports event letting out in downtown... any Fri/Sat night in the warehouse district. You're making all kinds of assumptions. I'm not. Those who spoof their location, do not generally speak about it. See _The First Rule of Fight Club_.


Shhhhhh..... It takes one to know one 

Yeah, it's easy to spot spoofers at airports when they're outside the airport zones. Almost always the higher uber classes, & compared to those waiting in the tnc lots, usually 2-5%.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

More Cowbell said:


> Shhhhhh..... It takes one to know one


well, let's just say that like a lot of things in my life, 'been-there, done-that', but it's just not for me. I don't drive enough to put that much work into it - and it does take some work to use it effectively.


----------



## Trebor

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I can find more location spoofers nearly anytime of the day or night at the airport - and anytime there is a concert or sports event letting out in downtown... any Fri/Sat night in the warehouse district. You're making all kinds of assumptions. I'm not. Those who spoof their location, do not generally speak about it. See _The First Rule of Fight Club_.


But how do you know this particular car you see is the one you get? Last I checked, the phantom cars do not have their make/model/license plate hovering over.



Chauffeur_James said:


> No this is what's called a sweeps piece. They had better graphics for the story which in a local market is a dead giveaway for a sweeps story. Which means he probably had a month or so to put this story together.


He did mention that he watched that particular driver for 3 days. BUT How do they know it was that driver all along? (Refer to my first statement on this post. )


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Trebor said:


> But how do you know this particular car you see is the one you get? Last I checked, the phantom cars do not have their make/model/license plate hovering over.


You won't agree with this - or believe me - but in my experience here in CLE, 'phantom cars' are not a big issue - if they exist at all. I know the spoofed cars because I know many of the drivers - and the locations where they hang out.


----------



## Trebor

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You won't agree with this - or believe me I know the spoofed cars because I know many of the drivers - and the locations where they hang out.


Well you see? You know because you know the drivers. The writer who wrote the article does not know any of these drivers.


----------



## Desertgirl

BurgerTiime said:


> The next time you request a ride through Uber, you might wind up waiting longer than expected.
> 
> http://www.wcpo.com/longform/phantom-uber-drivers-not-where-they-appear-to-be
> 
> As the Milwaukee-based TMJ4 discovered on the streets of Milwaukee, some Uber drivers are not where they appear to be.
> 
> One frustrated driver for the ride-sharing app is convinced some of his competitors are cheating the system.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money," said Uber driver J'Gai Starks.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money."
> 
> -J'Gai Starks,
> Uber driver
> Starks said that competition over the prime spots to pick up rides has enticed dishonest Uber drivers to fake their locations on the app.
> 
> This allows an Uber driver to appear in the app some place it is not, such as in a no-parking zone outside a hotel.
> 
> Starks said he noticed this happening in late 2016 and complained to Uber about those phantom vehicles.
> 
> "These guys had their icons in places I couldn't be. So I had to ask [Uber] what's up with this," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'Gai Starks invited the I-TEAM along for a ride to see Uber drivers appearing to alter their locations within the Uber app.
> According to online forums and chat rooms frequented by Uber drivers, a smartphone can run software that fakes or "spoofs" a driver's location in the ride sharing app.
> 
> Spoofing can make a driver appear to be in a prime parking spot in a busy part of town while they could be parked at home, miles away.
> 
> That allows dishonest drivers to cheat the Uber system that pairs potential riders with the closest available cars.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson confirmed spoofing is an issue, though she said it is not widespread.
> 
> Still, a handful of drivers faking their locations can take valuable rides away from those who play by the rules.
> 
> Over a two-day period, TMJ4 found three Uber drivers who were nowhere near where the app said they should be.
> 
> Outside the Johnson Controls offices on Jefferson Street, we encountered the driver of a phantom Mercedes.
> 
> For 20 minutes, we watched as the Uber app showed her car in a no parking zone outside the building's front door.
> 
> That entire time, there was no vehicle where the app said one would be.
> 
> When we were connected with her car for a ride, it took about five minutes for her to drive to the location.
> 
> Asked why it took so long for her to arrive, she responded "I was around the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Uber app showed a black car parked on the median of Layton Avenue, just north of the airport, there was no car fitting that description anywhere near that location. When the app paired us with that car for a ride, the vehicle icon suddenly jumped from Layton to a location on Whitnall Avenue.
> Another phantom Uber was repeatedly appearing in the median of Layton Avenue, just north of Mitchell International Airport.
> 
> When we matched with that Lincoln Town Car for a ride, it vanished from the median and re-appeared several blocks north of Layton Avenue.
> 
> That driver blamed the app.
> 
> "Sometimes it's stuck," he said.
> 
> When challenged as to why the app would have "stuck" him in that location for three days straight, he replied "I don't know."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An UberBlack appeared to be parked in a no parking zone just west of the intersection of Chicago Street and Broadway in Milwaukee's Third Ward. However, when the Uber app paired us with that vehicle for a ride, the icon jumped five blocks east and started driving toward our locaiton.
> A third phantom Uber appeared to be in a no parking zone near the corner of Chicago Street and Broadway in the Third Ward.
> 
> When summoned for a ride, the Cadillac SUV vanished from its location on the screen and re-appeared five blocks to the east.
> 
> The driver said what we just watched happen did not occur.
> 
> He blamed the app for putting him in a prime spot blocks away from his true location.
> 
> Presented with information on all three of these phantom drivers, Uber took a closer look.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter," a spokesperson said.
> 
> While the company would not confirm specific details about the drivers we encountered, Uber said several Milwaukee drivers have been "deactivated" recently for violating terms of service related to the Uber app.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter."
> 
> -Uber spokesperson
> The spokesperson said spoofing a GPS location would violate Uber guidelines and could result in a driver being banned from Uber.
> 
> "We're constantly working on ways and tools to combat fraud and have many safeguards in place to prevent it," she said.
> 
> To J'Gai Starks, who first complained about suspected spoofing in December, that response was overdue.
> 
> "It seems like they're not worried," he said. "I don't know if they're not worried or the process to do something is just too slow."
> 
> Uber encourages all passengers to report suspicious activity by drivers, including possible location spoofing.
> 
> To file a report, visit the Uber website.


I noticed that happened yesterday up in LA Quinta, I was sitting up in The Cove watching the rider app, to see where the drivers where, I usually do this so I can get away from a cluster of drivers and have a better chance of getting a ping. I noticed a car on the corner of Washington and Tampico disappear and suddenly show up a few blocks away, I don't know if it could have been spoofing, and if so how do they do that? I don't want to do that, I'm to by the books, just curious.


----------



## More Cowbell

Last few months haven't seen any phantom cars. Yes, I've looked.


Desertgirl said:


> I noticed that happened yesterday up in LA Quinta, I was sitting up in The Cove watching the rider app, to see where the drivers where, I usually do this so I can get away from a cluster of drivers and have a better chance of getting a ping. I noticed a car on the corner of Washington and Tampico disappear and suddenly show up a few blocks away, I don't know if it could have been spoofing, and if so how do they do that? I don't want to do that, I'm to by the books, just curious.


The rider app shows the closest 6 cars. When 1 disappears, they either went offline or accepted a ping. And the app shows you another car. Not the same one.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Trebor said:


> Well you see? You know because you know the drivers. The writer who wrote the article does not know any of these drivers.


<smh> It's not that hard to figure out if you're looking for it, and know what you're looking for.



More Cowbell said:


> Last few months haven't seen any phantom cars. Yes, I've looked.
> 
> The rider app shows the closest 6 cars. When 1 disappears, they either went offline or accepted a ping. And the app shows you another car. Not the same one.


It can be hard to know exactly what you're seeing. An 'X' car can disappear only to reappear a few moments later in the same spot, or nearby, as an XL or SELECT. The opposite is true as well. (I move between 'profiles' all the time - as do many other drivers.)


----------



## beezlewaxin

I have been loading a LyftLine passenger headed to the airport, which is about a 10-12min trip. While loading first pax I was matched with another pax, waiting at airport arrivals.

I thought it very odd that Lyft would make my 2nd (matched) pax wait for me at airport arrivals for 10-12min, and they could surely see I hadn't even left my first pickup spot.

It's happened exactly like this on three separate occasions during last 2 months and each one worked out just fine.

Since these were all LyftLine trips each pax could see in their app that there were other pax being picked up before I got to them.. Otherwise if a driver called and said they had to drop off existing pax it would sound not legit, if the app didn't show any existing pax as part of their trip.

------

I think the 10-min away call airport driver described a few posts back was exactly what we thought it was, but thought it interesting that Lyft actually does create situations that that driver described, pretty much down to the last detail given.


----------



## LA Dispatcher

I spoof from time to time. Very effective under certain circumstances in my market.


----------



## Bean

Desertgirl said:


> I noticed a car on the corner of Washington and Tampico disappear and suddenly show up a few blocks away, I don't know if it could have been spoofing, and if so how do they do that? I don't want to do that, I'm to by the books, just curious.


As someone else said, the app only shows the nearest n number of cars. So if one is removed for any reason, the next further one will be displayed.

Also note that any time a car gets a ping it will be removed from the map. If they let the ping pass, they'll re-appear and the ping will go to another car which will then disappear from the map. You can watch this happen when it's slow and there's a ping coming in from far away that nobody wants.

This may look like one car teleporting but it's actually multiple cars getting pinged.

Car will also disappear/re-appear when switching online/offline, destination filter, switching profiles and probably other events.


----------



## OshkoshUber

Question: I've been driving for Uber for nearly 2 years now. I occasionally would check the rider app to see where other drivers are. but the little cars stopped showing up when the app updated. So then I started using ubers mobile website 
(this forum will not allow me to post it) , and that was working fine until yesterday. I can no longer see where other driver are. What gives?


----------



## beezlewaxin

The cars on the map in the Uber app do have unique identifiers, within that particular session as it exists on your phone. And the app will generally attempt to create a smooth animation for each car's changing position.

When cars go offline, they disappear, And they instantly appear when they come online, or come into view. If you're watching a car fly long distances within a couple seconds, while never disappearing, you can be assured it is the same car.

But trying to determine why this happens is just a guessing game. If you suspect spoofing first thing is to ask why, in that case, would the driver benefit.

In reality it's likely the spoofer is going out of his way to make sure his passengers aren't waiting any longer than they would be for a normal driver. Passengers will cancel in a heartbeat if you take a wrong turn that adds a couple minutes to your eta. You can bet if their 1min eta jumps to 5min, they are gonna cancel.

As to the reporter I would have liked to have seen what happens when a driver is requested that is just a normal driver and is not suspected of spoofing. Do they get the car they are expecting, and are able to simply walk over to it and hop in, and say, "wow, that was fast", to which the targeted driver replies, "yep, it's because I was already here, because this spot rocks", or more realistically, "yep, good timing, as I just dropped someone off."

In fact why not force that scenario by having a friend be the passenger that the driver just dropped off. In fact, what if they purposely got dropped off right where the ghost car is, and then immediately have someone request a ride from there, to see who gets the Ping. Grrr there are so many good ways to test the claims made in that article. Sad none of them were done...

But yeah, not verifying using another rider's phone that the ghost car did indeed drop off the map essentially invalidates the entire article and I hope we just weren't told about this but perhaps they did verify.. But I doubt it..because it would have looked good in print if they had done it.


----------



## TedInTampa

My first week, I got a ping, left the shopping center, made it to the light, turned left...cancelled. I start looking for a place to turn arround, same person pinged me. When he got in, he told me he cancelled me when he saw me driving in the wrong direction...but when he rerequested me, I was as close as I should have been, I told him I went 20 feet in the wrong direction to get out of the parking lot. Seems the Uber app assumed I kept going that way for a while, as I was at the light.


Apply that to this discussion, along with one of my previous posts...maybe many of the spoofers really aren't. .. just the program has no clue where they really are.

Last week, after getting a tip from a customer, I saw she was charged a toll...we did not take a toll road. I got it refunded to her. The app thought I was 2 blocks away for a couple miles.


----------



## Bean

OshkoshUber said:


> Question: I've been driving for Uber for nearly 2 years now. I occasionally would check the rider app to see where other drivers are. but the little cars stopped showing up when the app updated. So then I started using ubers mobile website
> (this forum will not allow me to post it) , and that was working fine until yesterday. I can no longer see where other driver are. What gives?


If you have an android phone you can download the last version of the rider app before that update happened so you can still see the cars. http://SolidDriver.com/downloads.php


----------



## rickasmith98

ginseng41 said:


> While I understand why drivers would do this, I can't see why uber would and think that for the most part, it would be bad for drivers by lowering surge. I know that I log off and go home once I see too many cars online and I assume passengers get pissed if they see a bunch of cars nearby but have to wait for one to come from a greater distance


How do you know how many cars are online? When I launch the rider app, the max number of vehicles it will display is 4. So if I go offline, then I actaully would know where 5 cars are located because then I would see the four besides myself. Know in larger cities it might display a few more. If I change pickup locations then I can see the nearest 4 to that area but unless I have a map and take the time to mark each car and change the pickup location and mark those and continue with iterations of that, then it's the only way I know to determine the locations and by the time I have done all that, the original cars mapped are moved, potentially. If there's a better trick to figure this out, please share with me.


----------



## Loralie

redd38 said:


> The cars you see on the map before you request a ride are not necessarily real. Just because you see a car on that map doesn't mean a car is there, either physical or through spoofing.


Dosent uber spoof its own cars???


----------



## Trump Economics

How do I "spoof" myself out of this phase in my life? I've hit rock bottom as a driver, and I'm finally ready to admit that I need treatment. I need help.










BurgerTiime said:


> The next time you request a ride through Uber, you might wind up waiting longer than expected.
> 
> http://www.wcpo.com/longform/phantom-uber-drivers-not-where-they-appear-to-be
> 
> As the Milwaukee-based TMJ4 discovered on the streets of Milwaukee, some Uber drivers are not where they appear to be.
> 
> One frustrated driver for the ride-sharing app is convinced some of his competitors are cheating the system.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money," said Uber driver J'Gai Starks.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money."
> 
> -J'Gai Starks,
> Uber driver
> Starks said that competition over the prime spots to pick up rides has enticed dishonest Uber drivers to fake their locations on the app.
> 
> This allows an Uber driver to appear in the app some place it is not, such as in a no-parking zone outside a hotel.
> 
> Starks said he noticed this happening in late 2016 and complained to Uber about those phantom vehicles.
> 
> "These guys had their icons in places I couldn't be. So I had to ask [Uber] what's up with this," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'Gai Starks invited the I-TEAM along for a ride to see Uber drivers appearing to alter their locations within the Uber app.
> According to online forums and chat rooms frequented by Uber drivers, a smartphone can run software that fakes or "spoofs" a driver's location in the ride sharing app.
> 
> Spoofing can make a driver appear to be in a prime parking spot in a busy part of town while they could be parked at home, miles away.
> 
> That allows dishonest drivers to cheat the Uber system that pairs potential riders with the closest available cars.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson confirmed spoofing is an issue, though she said it is not widespread.
> 
> Still, a handful of drivers faking their locations can take valuable rides away from those who play by the rules.
> 
> Over a two-day period, TMJ4 found three Uber drivers who were nowhere near where the app said they should be.
> 
> Outside the Johnson Controls offices on Jefferson Street, we encountered the driver of a phantom Mercedes.
> 
> For 20 minutes, we watched as the Uber app showed her car in a no parking zone outside the building's front door.
> 
> That entire time, there was no vehicle where the app said one would be.
> 
> When we were connected with her car for a ride, it took about five minutes for her to drive to the location.
> 
> Asked why it took so long for her to arrive, she responded "I was around the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Uber app showed a black car parked on the median of Layton Avenue, just north of the airport, there was no car fitting that description anywhere near that location. When the app paired us with that car for a ride, the vehicle icon suddenly jumped from Layton to a location on Whitnall Avenue.
> Another phantom Uber was repeatedly appearing in the median of Layton Avenue, just north of Mitchell International Airport.
> 
> When we matched with that Lincoln Town Car for a ride, it vanished from the median and re-appeared several blocks north of Layton Avenue.
> 
> That driver blamed the app.
> 
> "Sometimes it's stuck," he said.
> 
> When challenged as to why the app would have "stuck" him in that location for three days straight, he replied "I don't know."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An UberBlack appeared to be parked in a no parking zone just west of the intersection of Chicago Street and Broadway in Milwaukee's Third Ward. However, when the Uber app paired us with that vehicle for a ride, the icon jumped five blocks east and started driving toward our locaiton.
> A third phantom Uber appeared to be in a no parking zone near the corner of Chicago Street and Broadway in the Third Ward.
> 
> When summoned for a ride, the Cadillac SUV vanished from its location on the screen and re-appeared five blocks to the east.
> 
> The driver said what we just watched happen did not occur.
> 
> He blamed the app for putting him in a prime spot blocks away from his true location.
> 
> Presented with information on all three of these phantom drivers, Uber took a closer look.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter," a spokesperson said.
> 
> While the company would not confirm specific details about the drivers we encountered, Uber said several Milwaukee drivers have been "deactivated" recently for violating terms of service related to the Uber app.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter."
> 
> -Uber spokesperson
> The spokesperson said spoofing a GPS location would violate Uber guidelines and could result in a driver being banned from Uber.
> 
> "We're constantly working on ways and tools to combat fraud and have many safeguards in place to prevent it," she said.
> 
> To J'Gai Starks, who first complained about suspected spoofing in December, that response was overdue.
> 
> "It seems like they're not worried," he said. "I don't know if they're not worried or the process to do something is just too slow."
> 
> Uber encourages all passengers to report suspicious activity by drivers, including possible location spoofing.
> 
> To file a report, visit the Uber website.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Trump Economics said:


> How do I "spoof" myself out of this phase in my life? I've hit rock bottom as a driver, and I'm finally ready to admit that I need treatment. I need help.
> 
> View attachment 117892


Thanks for Reaching Out.......


----------



## Dutch-Ub

Lol, loading up with 'millitary grade' spoof-apps.. end up with ping 14 minutes away. Or even better, 14 min away, 2km ride. 

Luckily for pax, the Rider app has a spoofing mecanism built in. Put ping outside of surging area, call and ask driver 'where the heck are you, come get me'. Got to love that, cancel and collect.


----------



## mugupo

What if your car is park in the mall but you are inside a store using restroom per example. I sure pax expect to pick them up right away if you close.


----------



## uberchimp

BurgerTiime said:


> The next time you request a ride through Uber, you might wind up waiting longer than expected.
> 
> http://www.wcpo.com/longform/phantom-uber-drivers-not-where-they-appear-to-be
> 
> As the Milwaukee-based TMJ4 discovered on the streets of Milwaukee, some Uber drivers are not where they appear to be.
> 
> One frustrated driver for the ride-sharing app is convinced some of his competitors are cheating the system.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money," said Uber driver J'Gai Starks.
> 
> "If you don't know where to sit, you ain't making money."
> 
> -J'Gai Starks,
> Uber driver
> Starks said that competition over the prime spots to pick up rides has enticed dishonest Uber drivers to fake their locations on the app.
> 
> This allows an Uber driver to appear in the app some place it is not, such as in a no-parking zone outside a hotel.
> 
> Starks said he noticed this happening in late 2016 and complained to Uber about those phantom vehicles.
> 
> "These guys had their icons in places I couldn't be. So I had to ask [Uber] what's up with this," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'Gai Starks invited the I-TEAM along for a ride to see Uber drivers appearing to alter their locations within the Uber app.
> According to online forums and chat rooms frequented by Uber drivers, a smartphone can run software that fakes or "spoofs" a driver's location in the ride sharing app.
> 
> Spoofing can make a driver appear to be in a prime parking spot in a busy part of town while they could be parked at home, miles away.
> 
> That allows dishonest drivers to cheat the Uber system that pairs potential riders with the closest available cars.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson confirmed spoofing is an issue, though she said it is not widespread.
> 
> Still, a handful of drivers faking their locations can take valuable rides away from those who play by the rules.
> 
> Over a two-day period, TMJ4 found three Uber drivers who were nowhere near where the app said they should be.
> 
> Outside the Johnson Controls offices on Jefferson Street, we encountered the driver of a phantom Mercedes.
> 
> For 20 minutes, we watched as the Uber app showed her car in a no parking zone outside the building's front door.
> 
> That entire time, there was no vehicle where the app said one would be.
> 
> When we were connected with her car for a ride, it took about five minutes for her to drive to the location.
> 
> Asked why it took so long for her to arrive, she responded "I was around the corner."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Uber app showed a black car parked on the median of Layton Avenue, just north of the airport, there was no car fitting that description anywhere near that location. When the app paired us with that car for a ride, the vehicle icon suddenly jumped from Layton to a location on Whitnall Avenue.
> Another phantom Uber was repeatedly appearing in the median of Layton Avenue, just north of Mitchell International Airport.
> 
> When we matched with that Lincoln Town Car for a ride, it vanished from the median and re-appeared several blocks north of Layton Avenue.
> 
> That driver blamed the app.
> 
> "Sometimes it's stuck," he said.
> 
> When challenged as to why the app would have "stuck" him in that location for three days straight, he replied "I don't know."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An UberBlack appeared to be parked in a no parking zone just west of the intersection of Chicago Street and Broadway in Milwaukee's Third Ward. However, when the Uber app paired us with that vehicle for a ride, the icon jumped five blocks east and started driving toward our locaiton.
> A third phantom Uber appeared to be in a no parking zone near the corner of Chicago Street and Broadway in the Third Ward.
> 
> When summoned for a ride, the Cadillac SUV vanished from its location on the screen and re-appeared five blocks to the east.
> 
> The driver said what we just watched happen did not occur.
> 
> He blamed the app for putting him in a prime spot blocks away from his true location.
> 
> Presented with information on all three of these phantom drivers, Uber took a closer look.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter," a spokesperson said.
> 
> While the company would not confirm specific details about the drivers we encountered, Uber said several Milwaukee drivers have been "deactivated" recently for violating terms of service related to the Uber app.
> 
> "We take allegations of fraud very seriously and are conducting a thorough investigation into this matter."
> 
> -Uber spokesperson
> The spokesperson said spoofing a GPS location would violate Uber guidelines and could result in a driver being banned from Uber.
> 
> "We're constantly working on ways and tools to combat fraud and have many safeguards in place to prevent it," she said.
> 
> To J'Gai Starks, who first complained about suspected spoofing in December, that response was overdue.
> 
> "It seems like they're not worried," he said. "I don't know if they're not worried or the process to do something is just too slow."
> 
> Uber encourages all passengers to report suspicious activity by drivers, including possible location spoofing.
> 
> To file a report, visit the Uber website.


Travis gives out "Free Spoofers" to the top 5% rated Black/Suv drivers


----------



## Trump Economics

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks for Reaching Out.......


No, no, thank you


----------



## TBone

Unless they can prove the drivers were spoofing his claims are baseless. Being one street over is close enough and Uber does not divulge a drivers location exactly until the ride is accepted.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

massageuber said:


> Yeah but who is the rider going to punish uber or the drivers


Great point we all know the answer to that one.


----------



## Rakos

Best ping I ever heard...

In the bathroom at TIA in Tampa....

From the other side in the crapper...

Comes the sound of a fresh PING...

talk about being in a bad place...

Think I remember he took it....8)

Hope he washed his little monkey hands...

Rakos


----------



## tohellwithu

Real job is the best answer for these question.. so get a real job


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

tohellwithu said:


> Real job is the best answer for these question.. so get a real job


Winning the lottery is the best answer for the question.. so go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

elelegido said:


> Lol, this is not fraud, it's misrepresentation of a service on offer. Which is something Uber does every day. I don't know why Uber would be upset about it. Pot/Kettle.


Exactly, lol. Complaining to Uber about "hustlin" violations is like complaining to the local outfit boss about the usury rates his loansharks are charging.


----------



## melusine3

BurgerTiime said:


> The next time you request a ride through Uber, you might wind up waiting longer than expected.
> 
> http://www.wcpo.com/longform/phantom-uber-drivers-not-where-they-appear-to-be


Do you mean people haven't figured out that the always EIGHT number of cars on the app are actual drivers? lol



Brooklyn said:


> Instead of people complaining about this why don't the drivers complain that sometimes the closest car doesn't receive the trip because Uber tries to push good rides to new drivers?


Exactly. How else will they encourage the newbies to quit their day jobs? I know of a veteran driver (anyone over 3 months) who was approached by a new driver about the app. Her app was lit up with surge and he had NONE on his. So, don't tell me surge isn't fake most of the time. Just enough to get our junkie adrenaline up...



mugupo said:


> What if your car is park in the mall but you are inside a store using restroom per example. I sure pax expect to pick them up right away if you close.


That's why you use a Target bathroom, always near the front of the store!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

melusine3 said:


> I know of a veteran driver (anyone over 3 months) who was approached by a new driver about the app. Her app was lit up with surge and he had NONE on his. So, don't tell me surge isn't fake most of the time. Just enough to get our junkie adrenaline up...


Interesting it works that way in your region. Here, when I'm driving (3 years now) I am in live contact with anywhere from a few other drivers to a few dozen and except for the to-be-expected difference in network delays (due to different carriers, wifi vs data, equipment, etc.) we all see the exact same surges in the exact same areas. Always have.


----------



## More Cowbell

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Interesting it works that way in your region. Here, when I'm driving (3 years now) I am in live contact with anywhere from a few other drivers to a few dozen and except for the to-be-expected difference in network delays (due to different carriers, wifi vs data, equipment, etc.) we all see the exact same surges in the exact same areas. Always have.


Same here for surges. Promotion boosts are different though. Some get boosts, others dont, & I've seen different boost amounts.

But newbie drivers get fed the kool-aide for a while with more/better fares. Doesn't surprise me they're getting fake surges when others aren't.


----------



## Jagent

The undetectable spoof is the two phones spoof. You need two phones and two driver accounts. Work the airport lot. Get a request on one phone, then log onto the other and hand it to a buddy. Complete your ride, by the time you get back, your other phone has been in the que for over 30 minutes. Wash, rinse, repeat. Certain Select drivers do it all day.

Can also be done with one driver account, but it's more complicated.


----------



## K-pax

BurgerTiime said:


> Many reasons to spoof; if you can sit inside a coffee shop where your car is allowed to park while you spoof a popular location where your not allowed to park or it costs $$ to sit and wait. Surge or not, it can be used to your advantage.


1. If it's a popular spot it's Unlikely that there's no place to pull over or people wouldn't likely be ordering lots of cars right there. If you're sitting in your car, even at a pay spot, you don't generally have any reason to pay, unless you're sitting there for a long time in which you aren't out making any money. At night, most street pay spots are free in most cities anyway. The only reason you'd want to be right at a popular spot is so you can eacape traffic driving to the pax. If you spoof, you drive through traffic anyway reducing your hourly intake.

2. If it's popular, being 'in the general area' is usually good enough to get a ping right at the venue. If a concert or sports game is getting out, you can get pings as much as a mile away depending on how close you are to a freeway onramp (hint hint). If its a popular event, its not going to be just 1-3 people. It's likely to drag people over to the event whi aren't even trying to work it. In fact, sometimes I actually turn down pings from a sports stadium halfway accross thr city if the surge is low and traffic is bad

3. Pax will probably cancel if the app says 5min and you take 20 to get there. I've had pax cancel for things like having to drive a couple blocks out of the way because I was on a one way and they were behind me.

4. All that time spoofing your location at the airport is time away from getting pings elsewhere anyway. I would think if you spoof your location on the phone both apps will think that's where you are, thus you can't be getting any more money than if you were physically there. If you pay for a whole other phone line, yiu can be wasting as much as $100+ a month.

5. It'll eventually get you deactivated. The best money making strategy is actually being able to work. Not worth it.

6. You're defrauding other hard working drivers who are running a legitimate business via fraud.


----------



## Bean

K-pax said:


> 1. If it's a popular spot it's Unlikely that there's no place to pull over...
> 
> 2. If it's popular, being 'in the general area' is usually good enough to get a ping right at the venue...
> 
> 3. Pax will probably cancel if the app says 5min and you take 20 to get there...
> 
> 4. All that time spoofing your location at the airport is time away from getting pings elsewhere...
> 
> 5. It'll eventually get you deactivated...
> 
> 6. You're defrauding other hard working drivers who are running a legitimate business...


First let me say that I am against spoofing and that I've never done it. That said, I can totally see the advantages of doing so:

1. In many congested areas and small airports that don't have FIFO parking may indeed be limited or non-existent. e.g. My local airport has a cell lot full of drivers and an arrivals road which you're not allowed to park at unless you're loading/unloading. Drivers in the cell lot often spoof their car to arrivals and get pings ahead of everyone else. It's only a few hundred feet away but when demand is low it makes the difference in getting a trip or not.
This also applies to downtown/bar-strip areas where all of the parking spaces are full all night.

2. That may apply to huge sporting events or in markets that aren't saturated yet. Where I'm at, knowing how to best position can make or break a driver. Just last night I beat out two other drivers who were parked in the same parking lot simply by being a few spaces closer to the club.

3. Absolutely true.

4. For as little at $30/mo you could get a prepaid plan to run another company's rideshare app on another phone. It could pay for itself in a few hours.

5. Probably. All it would take is one mistake and you'd forever have a record of your car teleporting. If Uber or whoever ever combed through all that data they could bust everyone who ever slipped. That said, they're too desperate for drivers right now to start a witch hunt.

6. I totally agree. I'm all about being competitive with my competition but if the playing field isn't level than that's not cool. I don't think there's enough drivers (at least in my market) to warrant stressing about it though.


----------



## d0n

You can't spoof anymore boys, not unless you understand the mechanics of the app.

I see people trying today and failing, it's nearly impossible to get it to work until someone like me simplifies methods.


----------



## K-pax

Bean said:


> First let me say that I am against spoofing and that I've never done it. That said, I can totally see the advantages of doing so:
> 
> 1. In many congested areas and small airports that don't have FIFO parking may indeed be limited or non-existent. e.g. My local airport has a cell lot full of drivers and an arrivals road which you're not allowed to park at unless you're loading/unloading. Drivers in the cell lot often spoof their car to arrivals and get pings ahead of everyone else. It's only a few hundred feet away but when demand is low it makes the difference in getting a trip or not.
> This also applies to downtown/bar-strip areas where all of the parking spaces are full all night.
> 
> 2. That may apply to huge sporting events or in markets that aren't saturated yet. Where I'm at, knowing how to best position can make or break a driver. Just last night I beat out two other drivers who were parked in the same parking lot simply by being a few spaces closer to the club.
> 
> 3. Absolutely true.
> 
> 4. For as little at $30/mo you could get a prepaid plan to run another company's rideshare app on another phone. It could pay for itself in a few hours.
> 
> 5. Probably. All it would take is one mistake and you'd forever have a record of your car teleporting. If Uber or whoever ever combed through all that data they could bust everyone who ever slipped. That said, they're too desperate for drivers right now to start a witch hunt.
> 
> 6. I totally agree. I'm all about being competitive with my competition but if the playing field isn't level than that's not cool. I don't think there's enough drivers (at least in my market) to warrant stressing about it though.


Seattle is pretty saturated and has crappy parking. if you roll by a bar area at appropriate times you will usually get a request pretty quickly. You may want to circle the block once or twice but spoofing would mean driving through traffic and drunk pedestrians to get to pax, instead of being a block away and getting paid. Why would you want to increase the unpaid time to get to the pax?

Even with that saturation, I can get a stadium ping halfway accross the city when a game gets out due to sheer demand. There simply isn't enough physical space for every driver that will be called to be sitting right down there. When you have rhousands of Uber/Lyft calls in a few minutes all in one area, do you really have to be the first one? Actually the surge will likely be higher as people start accepting rides and leave the pool of available cars. The people getting rides right off the bat are taking smaller surge multiples than the people who wait a few min. Then there's traffic. You could easily spend 30+ min driving to the pax UNPAID by spoofing location. It's much better to get the closest rider into your car as fast as possible so you can start getting paid. If the rider is right in front of me but the surge is higher on the other side of a traffic jam... the closer pax can earn you more money cause you can have a quicket turn around and may even get multiple lucrative fares from the same event. Before it clears out.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

d0n said:


> You can't spoof anymore boys, not unless you understand the mechanics of the app.
> 
> I see people trying today and failing, it's nearly impossible to get it to work until someone like me simplifies methods.


the app downloads in about 10 seconds and takes 30 seconds to set-up - and works just fine on my android.
I don't use it for Uber as I have no real need for it... but it's not hard to use at all - and works fine.


----------



## More Cowbell

Michael - Cleveland said:


> the app downloads in about 10 seconds and takes 30 seconds to set-up - and works just fine on my android.
> I don't use it for Uber as I have no real need for it... but it's not hard to use at all - and works fine.


Those that say it doesn't work, is too hard to use, or you'll be deactivated are throwing smoke screens attempting to preserve their often small advantage.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

More Cowbell said:


> Those that say it doesn't work, is too hard to use, or you'll be deactivated are throwing smoke screens attempting to preserve their often small advantage.


lol.... it's not unusual here (or anywhere, really) to find people who have never done something, have no need for something or never used something telling those who have or do use something how it doesn't work.


----------



## Bean

K-pax said:


> Seattle is pretty saturated and has crappy parking.





K-pax said:


> I can get a stadium ping halfway accross the city when a game gets out due to sheer demand.





K-pax said:


> When you have thousands of Uber/Lyft calls in a few minutes all in one area..


I'm sorry but based on what you're saying, Seattle is not saturated at all. Sure you have a lot of drivers, but you clearly have the demand to support them. I can understand why you'd be confused why anyone would spoof considering the conditions you're driving in.
What you're describing and the markets other people are in are _vastly _different!

Also, I never said you'd need to spoof from afar. You could still be a block away. The confusion is that you'd assume from a block away you'd still easily get a ping. But in markets like mine a block away could be the difference in getting a ping immediately or waiting for a full hour.


----------



## Alan Fink

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol you spoofers are working way too hard, this job isn't that hard, the only reason I can imagine to spoof would be airport pickups


Last year we used to be able to see the Philly airport queue without going On-line. When they took it away, I asked why and was told that drivers were abusing the system. It's a shame, I can see it with Lyft. I used to use it to see how busy it was, if I should go out or not.


----------



## d0n

Michael - Cleveland said:


> the app downloads in about 10 seconds and takes 30 seconds to set-up - and works just fine on my android.
> I don't use it for Uber as I have no real need for it... but it's not hard to use at all - and works fine.


App?

Lol so their bloodhound still has trouble detecting apps?


----------



## SoiCowboy

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Oh and BTW, someone should ridicule their investigation, are they even aware that you can't request ubers right next to you?


Works for me. Second passenger going farther wants me to do the driving and pings me while they're still in the car.


----------



## uberchimp

70%+ of SUV/BLACK drivers spooof all day long, especially in Hollywood L.A., that is why they dont mind huddling up 20SUV deep Braging who can spoof better, who has the best spoof spots, best spoof technics...taking all the spaces made foe starb.. costumers....
- Can't blame them, need tools to keep up make$$$ with so much compt.


----------



## J W

Looks like they patched it anyone have a work around? I have bills to pay


----------



## TimyTim

Has anyone here done this? Does it still work? How is it done?


----------



## More Cowbell

TimyTim said:


> Has anyone here done this? Does it still work? How is it done?


It works. Go to your uber office and tell them you want to spoof gps, they'll fix ya right up.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

Brooklyn said:


> Instead of people complaining about this why don't the drivers complain that sometimes the closest car doesn't receive the trip because Uber tries to push good rides to new drivers?


....truth


----------



## Bean

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> ....truth


Because that's not the topic of this thread.
Feel free to start your own on that subject. Please be sure to include some evidence of this actually happening when you do.


----------



## Fishchris

Okay, but how about cars which really are there, but don't accept rides because they are flat rate BS, or pax with low ratings ? I do this ALL the time ! I take way less than half the requests I'm given. I find "ignoring ride requests" to be one of the more fun parts of the job.... Like, "sorry bro, but I'm not getting paid enough to take your crappy ride".... or, "Sorry bro, but your going to need to find a clueless newbie to take your lame ass 4.48 self anywhere"


----------



## dirtylee

it's quite possible to spoof ur gps
just not easy. like, if you replace the gps antenna on an android with some type of input connection & a program on your laptop to run your fake gps/real gps... kinda impossible to detect that... then again, if you are that good at programming, hardware implementation, etc.. you wouldn't drive uber.


----------



## Tripwire

Good god. People still think this isn’t happening?

It is. Black & Select.

They are being slowly and tactically picked off one by one. 

Uber doesn’t give a rats arse. These immigrant poneys are screwing others out of honest work.

And before someone gets all high and white knigh-ty

Yes they are immigrants as this has nothing to do with skin color. F them if they want to come and have a better life by taking food off of another’s plate which they are literally stealing MONEY from the driver getting bumped back.

Isn’t that why you left your country?

I know EXACTLY how to run this scam and so do others, I just believe in Karma. 

And when they are razor blading that LL# off their car and wondering what you will smell like after a day of working as a fry cook - I was a fry cook so no offense fry guys- I hope the cut their finger


----------



## Brooklyn

Tripwire said:


> Good god. People still think this isn't happening?
> 
> It is. Black & Select.
> 
> They are being slowly and tactically picked off one by one.
> 
> Uber doesn't give a rats arse. These immigrant poneys are screwing others out of honest work.
> 
> And before someone gets all high and white knigh-ty
> 
> Yes they are immigrants as this has nothing to do with skin color. F them if they want to come and have a better life by taking food off of another's plate which they are literally stealing MONEY from the driver getting bumped back.
> 
> Isn't that why you left your country?
> 
> I know EXACTLY how to run this scam and so do others, I just believe in Karma.
> 
> And when they are razor blading that LL# off their car and wondering what you will smell like after a day of working as a fry cook - I was a fry cook so no offense fry guys- I hope the cut their finger


Interesting.

If Uber doesn't care then why is Uber "tactically" picking them off? oh ok.

"these immigrant poneys are screwing others out of honest work"..... oh like the taxi industry you screwed by working for Uber... oh ok.

.... ok so the immigrants that came here.... set up an honest living by working as a cab driver just to be screwed by drivers such as yourself working for a company who follows no rules and destroyed their earnings and livelihood.... and you expect them to follow the rules?


----------



## Tripwire

Brooklyn said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If Uber doesn't care then why is Uber "tactically" picking them off? oh ok.
> 
> "these immigrant poneys are screwing others out of honest work"..... oh like the taxi industry you screwed by working for Uber... oh ok.
> 
> .... ok so the immigrants that came here.... set up an honest living by working as a cab driver just to be screwed by drivers such as yourself working for a company who follows no rules and destroyed their earnings and livelihood.... and you expect them to follow the rules?


Hook, line and sinker.

So how about you give me $75 every time I dead head from the Airport?

No?

Then go play on a swing set.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

redd38 said:


> The cars you see on the map before you request a ride are not necessarily real. Just because you see a car on that map doesn't mean a car is there, either physical or through spoofing.


True. In addition, if the car is a legitimate representation if an acual Uberlyft there is no guarantee the driver will accept your request.


----------



## Brooklyn

Tripwire said:


> Hook, line and sinker.
> 
> So how about you give me $75 every time I dead head from the Airport?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then go play on a swing set.


Oh so you basically have no answer because you know what I said was true so your best move is to just talk nonsense.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

Fishchris said:


> Okay, but how about cars which really are there, but don't accept rides because they are flat rate BS, or pax with low ratings ? I do this ALL the time ! I take way less than half the requests I'm given. I find "ignoring ride requests" to be one of the more fun parts of the job.... Like, "sorry bro, but I'm not getting paid enough to take your crappy ride".... or, "Sorry bro, but your going to need to find a clueless newbie to take your lame ass 4.48 self anywhere"


10% acceptance rate for over 2 years, snow days i get it to 2-3% the 20+% cancel rate is fun, start trip aw i fell for it oh well cancel & lose $1 insted of $3+ & 20+ minutes, should of replied to my text would of saved 10 minutes, i should of trusted my gut oh well intuition isnt perfect enjoy waiting 10+ more minutes for another ride, now i can unmatch after i ignore your comeback ping lol

they just mad they have to compete with immigrants even though they started on 1st, 2ns, or 3rd base, that they have no friends or community they can team up with to beat a syatem designed to beat them

if youre waiting in an airport que you doing it wrong least in my market

let them eat cake


----------

